# Building fiberglass decks?



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm probably purchasing a 19ft Carolina Skiff DLX because I getting a hell of a deal on it .  The forward and rear decks will need to be removed.  I know there has to be a good build thread out there that shows the step by step making of a deck.  It doesn't have to be on a Carolina Skiff.  Just looking for a link to an informative thread.  Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

From the pictures there is no reason you would have to remove/replace anything unless you wanted a much differnt layout. The front deck, rear deck and console and entire Hull are made of fiberglass and you really just need to sand everything inside maybe a little glass work and then apply new Gel Coat. When done the interior will look brand new.


Look in the "Bragging Section" as there a lot of builds from simple to complex. You can also get a lot of good ideas as well.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Agree...you need to be more specific about your plans. Those are drop in decks from CS. New ones can be bought as well.

Without some idea of what you want to do we can't steer you in the right direction.


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

> Agree...you need to be more specific about your plans.  Those are drop in decks from CS.  New ones can be bought as well.
> 
> Without some idea of what you want to do we can't steer you in the right direction.


New ones would cost me $1300, a guy on CL might have them for $280 but I need to get a more accurate measurement.  I want the most basic deck, no compartments.  But the thread doesn't really matter, I just need to understand the process of using fiberglass to make decks then I can adapt it to what I need.  Hoping someone could chime in


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> But the thread doesn't really matter, I just need to understand the process


I totally DISAGREE. It totally matters as there are many ways to accomplish that and without knowing where you are headed we can't explain the process to you while sailing an unknown the course.


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

> > But the thread doesn't really matter, I just need to understand the process
> 
> 
> I totally DISAGREE.  It totally matters as there are many ways to accomplish that and without knowing where you are headed we can't explain the process to you while sailing an unknown the course.


I think you're making this more complicated than this needs to be, I just wanted someone to link me to a thread or two to get the gist of what's going on.  I can use my judgement to see what applies to my situation an what doesn't.  Just looking for a simple deck preferably fiberglass over wood.


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

> From the pictures there is no reason you would have to remove/replace anything unless you wanted a much differnt layout. The front deck, rear deck and console and entire Hull are made of fiberglass and you really just need to sand everything inside maybe a little glass work and then apply new Gel Coat. When done the interior will look brand new.
> 
> 
> Look in the "Bragging Section" as there a lot of builds from simple to complex. You can also get a lot of good ideas as well.


Sorry, I didn't put it in the original post but the decks are soft and completely rotted on the inside.  The previous owner never used sealant after putting in the hatches so water got in.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?board=hull-maintain


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I pretty sure everyone here will give you advise... If you can speak to want you are looking to do... Asking for a link to a thread and expecting someone to magically drop one for you is being lazy IMHO... There is a search function that can assist you... 

My neighbor has a J-16... The decks are about 1/4 glass with wood underneath. If you are looking to keep your existing decks than just replace the wood and epoxy/glass it down... His decks went soft so he did just that.. 

If your looking for a completely different set up... Then draw up some sketches and ideas.. Everyone here is more than willing to assist..


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

> I pretty sure everyone here will give you advise... If you can speak to want you are looking to do...  Asking for a link to a thread and expecting someone to magically drop one for you is being lazy IMHO... There is a search function that can assist you...
> 
> My neighbor has a J-16... The decks are about 1/4 glass with wood underneath. If you are looking to keep your existing decks than just replace the wood and epoxy/glass it down... His decks went soft so he did just that..
> 
> *If your looking for a completely different set up... Then draw up some sketches and ideas.. Everyone here is more than willing to assist..*


Once again...I'm just looking for a link to someone who has a build and outlines all their fiberglass work. It is so irrelevant what set up I'm doing, I just need to figure out the process. I've done quite a bit of searching an no one really outlines HOW they make their decks. I figured someone who has been through it might know a specific build that details it. If this is still such an absurd request then I would like to do something like this: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1357615180 

...but again this builder never outlined the process. Thanks


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

For a link outside of this site you can try bateau2.com and check out the rebuild and repair section of that forum. It is dedicated solely to boat repairs and rebuilds. Should give you all the info you need. There are also tutorials of the methods on that sit as well. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

www.customgheenoe.com

www.woodenboat.com

if you are not going fix the current drop- in deck and decide to install new front and rear decks I would budget about $750 or so for quality materials.


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

> For a link outside of this site you can try bateau2.com and check out the rebuild and repair section of that forum. It is dedicated solely to boat repairs and rebuilds. Should give you all the info you need. There are also tutorials of the methods on that sit as well. Good luck.





> www.customgheenoe.com
> 
> www.woodenboat.com
> 
> if you are not going fix the current drop- in deck and decide to install new front and rear decks I would budget about $750 or so for quality materials.


All good stuff, appreciate it!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/boa/3672092691.html


----------

